# brand new skins at decalgirl!



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh my! There are some brand new skin designs and quite a few that would look great with an oberon cover. One with irises, one called 'golden knotwork', one of clover, etc, etc. Must have new skin.....must have new skin........


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

The Clover one would look great with the green marbled M-Edge cover!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Is this a new one? I like it.



DecalGirl is up to *100 skins now*.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

It's newish (I think it appeared last week sometime). How do you like the one called 'Quest'? I'd copy it here but am still trying to figure out how to do that correctly. (I'm also trying feverishly this morning to earn my next star, can you tell by all these posts?)


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's Quest - - I do like that one, too!



(I just go to the graphic on DecalGirl, right-click it in Firefox, select Copy Image Location. Then go to my post here, click the 'Insert Image' button, and paste the image location into my post.)


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like Quest. I like this one, too. Van Gogh Irises.


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got Tia into her skin, and now I want about 6 more......
Those folks are just EVIL  

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Here's Quest - - I do like that one, too!
> 
> 
> 
> (I just go to the graphic on DecalGirl, right-click it in Firefox, select Copy Image Location. Then go to my post here, click the 'Insert Image' button, and paste the image location into my post.)


Oh, Harvey, I like that one, it would go so well with my Oberon Tree of Life cover....

Betsy


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, Harvey, I like that one, it would go so well with my Oberon Tree of Life cover....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, keep your eyes on the computer screen and repeat after me....'I must purchase this new skin....I MUST purchase this new skin....'


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, it may happen, though I like the current skin so much.....

Betsy


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I like Quest also, very pretty. I *can not* buy anything else Kindle until after Christmas. *I can not!* 

Linda


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Harvey said:


> Is this a new one? I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> DecalGirl is up to *100 skins now*.


Yeah, that one's cool! I think I'll have to add that to my holiday shopping list!


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

This isn't a new one but it's the one I ordered. 
Stardust Winter


----------



## cat616 (Nov 4, 2008)

ARRGH!  I made my order yesterday!!!!!!!!!  

I am going to check now to see if there is anything I would have done different.

I checked.  I still prefer the choice made yesterday.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Now that I got my new green "marbled" (not so marbled, they're now calling it the solid jade green) m-edge, I of course want a new skin!  I think the clovers would look cool, so would Olga.  But I think I like the Van Gogh one the best.  Decisions decisions!!!


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!! Now I just bought Van Gogh Irises & Knotwork! you all are BAD influences!!!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Eilene said:


> Thanks a lot!!! Now I just bought Van Gogh Irises & Knotwork! you all are BAD influences!!!


I KNOW!! I really do remember the day I was just fine with my plain ol' kindle in it's plain ol' case (probably because it was less than a month ago). Now, I have the green m-edge and am about to order the van gogh skin. I blame it ALL on ALL of you!!!


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh wow - some of those are great! Hmm, maybe I need a nother one (and my first one hasn;t even arrived).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm so proud of all of you!

*wipes tear away

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Just a reminder:

PSPHOME is a 15% discount at DecalGirl

I REALLY like the Quest.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

YEAH!
I just ordered my Iris skin.  They got it done a lot faster than they originally indicated.
Now my skin will match my cover.
Andra


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I like Quest also, very pretty. I *can not* buy anything else Kindle until after Christmas. *I can not!*
> 
> Linda


Remain strong Linda!! I am in the same boat!!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Great...the Rozi skin has only been on Jinx for less than a week and I want another one now. I love Quest!*


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just a reminder:
> PSPHOME is a 15% discount at DecalGirl


I didn't know about the discount 
Oh well I can't wait to my Bella in her new skin when it arrives in a few days anyway...........................


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Just a reminder:
> 
> PSPHOME is a 15% discount at DecalGirl
> 
> I REALLY like the Quest.


Thanks for the discount code. It worked! I ordered up three skins: Quest, Burlwood, and Zen, for my children and Susan (woman in the office who just got her Kindle last Monday).

L


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

These new skins are great!  I think they finally realized the Kindle user is a little more sophisticated in their tastes.   I would own almost all of the new ones.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I have (had?) no desire to skin Sundog.  But there are three new skins I kinda like -- butterfly field, clovers, and Van Gogh.  Hmmmm.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Hey Betsy...sucked in another one.



Sandpiper said:


> I have (had?) no desire to skin Sundog. But there are three new skins I kinda like -- butterfly field, clovers, and Van Gogh. Hmmmm.


   
We've got you now.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> I have (had?) no desire to skin Sundog. But there are three new skins I kinda like -- butterfly field, clovers, and Van Gogh. Hmmmm.


Another hold out bites the dust. Welcome to the Group! I think we should call ourselves Betsy's Butying Everything In Sight Babes.


----------

